# TS-Adapter mit integriertem Modem jetzt auch in S7-300-Bauform



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2006)

Guten Tag,

das jetzt verfügbare *ACCON-TS-300 56K* 
ist ein TS-Adapter mit integriertem 56k-Modem 
in der S7-300-Bauform. Geräte mit ISDN- bzw.
GSM-Modem sind in Kürze ebenfalls lieferbar.





Die Kommunikation mit der CPU kann über den 
Rückwandbus oder über die MPI-Schnittstelle 
erfolgen. Die Stromversorgung erfolgt ebenfalls
über den Rückwandbus oder extern.

Lokal kann das Gerät an einem PC als *MPI-
Adapter USB* oder als *USB-Modem* 
verwendet werden. Alles in allem eine kompakte
Lösung zur S7-300-Fernwartung.

Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt auf unserer 
Webseite über die neuen Möglichkeiten
der S7-Fernwartung.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## maxi (18 Dezember 2006)

Will mal Lob ausprechen, auch wenn ich moemntan keinen benötige.

Finde den TS Adapter sehr gut!
Endlich keine Modems, Steckdose, Steckernetzgeräte und Kabel mehr nervig im Schlatschrank.
Da habt ihr echt etwas tolles gebaut.


Grüsse Maxi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (18 Dezember 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Endlich keine Modems, Steckdose, Steckernetzgeräte und Kabel mehr nervig im Schlatschrank.
> 
> Grüsse Maxi


Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
Die Idee ist wirklich gut, könnte von Siemens sein. ;-)


----------



## Maxl (18 Dezember 2006)

Feines Teil!

Vor allem die GSM-Variante wird von meinem Einkäufer sehnlichst erwartet!!!!!!
Wann ist damit zu rechnen?


mfg
Maxl


----------



## beurnie (18 Dezember 2006)

*Nicht schlecht*

Kann er auch am Profibus und ein SMS versenden !!!


----------



## zotos (18 Dezember 2006)

Sauber!
Die Idee ist wirklich gut.


----------

